# 2011 Never Summer Raptor Review



## bluetroll

2011 Never Summer Raptor 159cm
Rome Targa bindings
K2 T1 Boots
Weight 175lb

First impression

This board is noticeably lighter than my 2010 Premier F1-R and the graphics are awesome! I love the carbon woven topsheet! 

Hardpack Groomers

This board definitely kills the groomers if that is the type of riding you enjoy to do. It's just so stable when you want to just charge down the mountain. I actually went so fast that I was scared! The thing with this board is that Never Summer has done such an incredible job with the dampening you kinda forget how fast you are actually going. The fact that it is just so stable also! I kinda compare this to the BMW M3 or any sports car, you don't realize how fast you are going until you look at the speedo! When you want to just carve hard you can REALLY lean right into it! I'm so impressed with the carving on this deck on the groomers. I could squat, sit back on my heel edge or lean forward into my toe edge, and it will just BITE like a pitbull! The extra carbon really helps stiffen up the board and helps dampen the ride as well. For a 159cm, this board really rides like a shorter board. Riding switch is also pretty easy on this board, which is probably the rocker helping out. It's very quick edge to edge. Vario Power Grip Sidecut WORKS! I think Lib-Techs Magnetraction still works better in hardpack or very icy conditions, but Never Summers alternative is definitely right behind them in edge hold!

Powder

We were dry for about a week so I didn't really get a chance to test out the Raptor in it's natural environment. I did some hiking to get to some fresh lines. I found completely fresh lines, the snow was heavy as it was sunny for a few days. The Raptor said to me, "piece of cake, rip it!" It rides like a dream, going from edge to edge effortlessly! It pushed the heavy stuff easily. Amazing ride.
It was sunny for about 4 or 5 days and finally decided to snow today, we got at least 10cm of fresh. I rode the Heritage in the morning but switched to the Raptor in the afternoon. I took the Raptor through some tree runs and it was amazing. The rocker helps keep the nose up in the powder. It's so stable and floaty ripping through the powder, and it's a bonus when you don't need to worry about digging in the nose! You basically put a little effort in and the board goes where you point it, incredible response! The only minor problem I had was I felt a 59 a bit long to go through the tighter trees, but that is probably my problem. As the day was coming to a close with the groomers were all cut up, the Raptor had no problem going through the crap. It didn't have any issues pushing the snow.

There was another dumping that came that dropped about 20cm of snow on the open trails and knee high powder in the trees. I took the Raptor everywhere that day, the wide open trails, trees and the tracked out crud. I was SO impressed with the float of this board with the help of the setback rocker. It's also so fast through the deep stuff! Again, the response was amazing through the trees! It's all due to the great torsional stiffness on it! If you can get the ollie power into this deck, it will send you to up. Landings are easy to stick with the camber in the tail! As all the powder got tracked out, the Raptor did an amazing job dampening all that crap! What a ride!
Conclusion

It's very similar in riding characteristics as my 2010 Premier F1-R. It's got great pop for a very stiff board and having the rocker definitely helps with olli-ing! Though, it's a little difficult to get the full ollie power because of the stiffness, but when you do, it sends you. I found the Raptor to be a better deck than my Premier. The Premier seemed to handle like a bigger board. It takes a little more effort to move around, which could probably be because of the extra weight. But the Premier has better dampening than the Raptor. They both can hold an edge like no tomorrow! If I had to make the choice between the Raptor or the Premier, I would choose the Raptor 10 out of 10 times. The graphics are just soooo SICK too, I love the fighter jet inspired design! I don't think I've ridden my Premier since I got this Raptor to demo. I love the Raptor and so should you!


----------



## gibbous

Must... Buy... Raptor-X...








But you already love your 2010 Heritage! How much different can it be?








Don't listen to him. This is new, it has to be better.








But it's going to be like $700. Do you really need another freeride board that bad? Don't you have enough already?








What is this "enough" he speaks of? It's just money, what else are you going to do with it? Save up for a house in a place you don't want to live and spend the rest of your life bored, in debt, and eating ramen noodles?








Well, that would be the responsible thing to do...








STFU pansy. You know you want it Gibbous. You'll still ride your other boards, and this will be the last new one you'll want for a while. There won't be anything that comes out the next model year that will be this cool.








How much have you already spent on this sport anyway? You could have fed an entire Sudanese village with that money. Every time you look at it you'll have to think about all the other generous things you could have done or frugal investments you could have made with your disposable income.








I thought I told you to STFU. Gibbous should buy all the material stuff he wants as it will surely one day make him happy, it's in the Declaration of Independence or some crap like that.


----------



## ziljian

^ that's awesome.


----------



## bluetroll

hey gibbous, if it breaks you anymore... i have a 2011 heritage review that will be out soon. LOL.


----------



## oldlady

so the.. 2011s are already out? so many reviews on NS' 2011 line


----------



## arsenic0

oldlady said:


> so the.. 2011s are already out? so many reviews on NS' 2011 line


No they come out early fall i believe correct? Maybe late summer...

NS is just getting various people to demo/review the boards, since they can get a wide variety of rider styles and skill levels off this forum.

Good review! Ive always wanted to try a Titan/Raptor, but its just too big of a board for me at their smallest size...


----------



## bluetroll

I was lucky enough to be able to demo the Heritage and Raptor from 2011.

The Raptor is an incredible ripper! It carves like it's on rails!


----------



## baseline6

bluetroll said:


> I was lucky enough to be able to demo the Heritage and Raptor from 2011.
> 
> The Raptor is an incredible ripper! It carves like it's on rails!


any idea on how much the heritage is going to be?


----------



## arsenic0

I think the Heritage typically costs a bit more...if i remember correctly its 550ish MSRP..


----------



## lonestarrider

arsenic0 said:


> I think the Heritage typically costs a bit more...if i remember correctly its 550ish MSRP..


Raptor $580.00
Heritage $540.00

Great review!!


----------



## bluetroll

next years Carbonium series is awesome... the Raptor is so much lighter than my F1-R


----------



## bryantp

*Raptor*

Just seeing it took my breath away. I will have one...before all else, I will have one!

Nice review.


----------



## oxi

sweet reviews man!! how does the heritage and raptor compare in weight to the other boards u have lyin around?


----------



## bluetroll

They are quite similar in weight, but if I could only have 1 board, I would go with the Heritage. The Heritage is a more versatile and playful board. The Raptor is a 100% ripper would be an AMAZING choice for a freeride/powder day.

Other boards I have

08 Nitro Eero Ettala
07 Capita Outdoor Living
10 Premier F1-R


----------



## SJ10

Once again, thanks for the good reviews on both the Raptor and Heritage. I really like my Titan TX so I think the Raptor would be the best choice for my riding. I just bought but haven't had a chance to ride a new Revolver. I'm really looking forward to trying the RC tech though. Eventually I'd like to fill the gap between the Raptor and Revolver. Any thoughts on a Heritage X vs. Legacy choice for all-mountain riding given the quiver above?


----------



## lonestarrider

SJ10 said:


> Once again, thanks for the good reviews on both the Raptor and Heritage. I really like my Titan TX so I think the Raptor would be the best choice for my riding. I just bought but haven't had a chance to ride a new Revolver. I'm really looking forward to trying the RC tech though. Eventually I'd like to fill the gap between the Raptor and Revolver. Any thoughts on a Heritage X vs. Legacy choice for all-mountain riding given the quiver above?


So here is what we got...

Legacy 159 Vs Heritage X 158 just for comparison sake..

Legacy
waist 26.4, Edge 123, Vario 7.53, Tip Tail 31
Heritage x 
W 26.1, Edge 124, V 7.43, tip tail 30.7

Personally being a big foot rider, and heavier. I would lean more towards the Heritage for the simple fact that it slightly narrower, and you rarely ever see a sidecut that small on a "wide" board. I can speak from experience that most wide boards do not turn like the x does. That was a shoe in for me. On the other hand I think the legacy may be a bit more poppy because of that extra v in the tip and tail. Plus a 7.53 sidecut on a wide board is still a dream. I guess bottom line if you want a board that handles more like a freestyle board go Legacy, if you something that handles more like a freerider go Heritage. The heritage stance is going to be set back little farther. Both boards silhouette look very similar. I don't think you can make a bad choice with either...

Hope this helps...


----------



## SJ10

That does help, still a tough choice though. Raptor for sure


----------



## bluetroll

The Raptor is amazing... I don't even want to ride my F1 anymore... lol.


----------



## Michael J

I feel the same way ... Want a Raptor, just the 159 is a bit too long...Only wish they made a 157 or 158.
May wind up with the Heritage in a 158. Really liked the Raptor rode it at a demo half a day, only 
thing for me is that the tail felt a bit long. There were no 156's available for demo...Wonder if I
could get away with the 156 Raptor rather than getting the Heritage.


----------



## bluetroll

i really like the heritage... you can't go wrong picking one up. it's definitely more playful than the Raptor.

and the Raptor doesn't come in a 156... shortest is a 59.


----------



## sidewall

Bluetroll- Great review. How does the Rocker/camber on the Raptor feel compared to a regular cambered board?


----------



## Michael J

bluetroll said:


> i really like the heritage... you can't go wrong
> picking one up. it's definitely more playful than the Raptor.
> and the Raptor doesn't come in a 156... shortest is a 59.



Sorry, just checked their site, that's what it said. 
Up in NH the reps had mentioned that this was the revision
of the Titan, and they believed there was going to be a 156.
Guess they didn't check their own catalog.
I was hoping to get a Raptor...Loved the board, just a bit too long.
Most likely next years board will be a Heritage, unless I switch and
go to a Lib Teck Dark Series Board.


----------



## smacpack532

bluetroll said:


> i really like the heritage... you can't go wrong picking one up. it's definitely more playful than the Raptor.
> 
> and the Raptor doesn't come in a 156... shortest is a 59.


So if i like to mainly ride around the mountain and some occasional park which NS board should i go with?
I'm intermediate 6 ft. 250.


----------



## Zee

smacpack532 said:


> So if i like to mainly ride around the mountain and some occasional park which NS board should i go with?
> I'm intermediate 6 ft. 250.


SL-R or its fatter brother the Legacy-R, depending on your boot size.


----------



## smacpack532

Would i be able to occasionaly hit a jump and 50-50 some stuff with a raptor?


----------



## Michael J

bluetroll said:


> 2011 Never Summer Raptor 159cm
> Rome Targa bindings
> K2 T1 Boots
> Weight 175lb
> 
> First impression
> 
> This board is noticeably lighter than my 2010 Premier F1-R and the graphics are awesome! I love the carbon woven topsheet!
> 
> Hardpack Groomers
> 
> This board definitely kills the groomers if that is the type of riding you enjoy to do. It's just so stable when you want to just charge down the mountain. I actually went so fast that I was scared! The thing with this board is that Never Summer has done such an incredible job with the dampening you kinda forget how fast you are actually going. The fact that it is just so stable also! I kinda compare this to the BMW M3 or any sports car, you don't realize how fast you are going until you look at the speedo! When you want to just carve hard you can REALLY lean right into it! I'm so impressed with the carving on this deck on the groomers. I could squat, sit back on my heel edge or lean forward into my toe edge, and it will just BITE like a pitbull! The extra carbon really helps stiffen up the board and helps dampen the ride as well. For a 159cm, this board really rides like a shorter board. Riding switch is also pretty easy on this board, which is probably the rocker helping out. It's very quick edge to edge. Vario Power Grip Sidecut WORKS! I think Lib-Techs Magnetraction still works better in hardpack or very icy conditions, but Never Summers alternative is definitely right behind them in edge hold!
> 
> Powder
> 
> We were dry for about a week so I didn't really get a chance to test out the Raptor in it's natural environment. I did some hiking to get to some fresh lines. I found completely fresh lines, the snow was heavy as it was sunny for a few days. The Raptor said to me, "piece of cake, rip it!" It rides like a dream, going from edge to edge effortlessly! It pushed the heavy stuff easily. Amazing ride.
> It was sunny for about 4 or 5 days and finally decided to snow today, we got at least 10cm of fresh. I rode the Heritage in the morning but switched to the Raptor in the afternoon. I took the Raptor through some tree runs and it was amazing. The rocker helps keep the nose up in the powder. It's so stable and floaty ripping through the powder, and it's a bonus when you don't need to worry about digging in the nose! You basically put a little effort in and the board goes where you point it, incredible response! The only minor problem I had was I felt a 59 a bit long to go through the tighter trees, but that is probably my problem. As the day was coming to a close with the groomers were all cut up, the Raptor had no problem going through the crap. It didn't have any issues pushing the snow.
> 
> There was another dumping that came that dropped about 20cm of snow on the open trails and knee high powder in the trees. I took the Raptor everywhere that day, the wide open trails, trees and the tracked out crud. I was SO impressed with the float of this board with the help of the setback rocker. It's also so fast through the deep stuff! Again, the response was amazing through the trees! It's all due to the great torsional stiffness on it! If you can get the ollie power into this deck, it will send you to up. Landings are easy to stick with the camber in the tail! As all the powder got tracked out, the Raptor did an amazing job dampening all that crap! What a ride!
> Conclusion
> 
> It's very similar in riding characteristics as my 2010 Premier F1-R. It's got great pop for a very stiff board and having the rocker definitely helps with olli-ing! Though, it's a little difficult to get the full ollie power because of the stiffness, but when you do, it sends you. I found the Raptor to be a better deck than my Premier. The Premier seemed to handle like a bigger board. It takes a little more effort to move around, which could probably be because of the extra weight. But the Premier has better dampening than the Raptor. They both can hold an edge like no tomorrow! If I had to make the choice between the Raptor or the Premier, I would choose the Raptor 10 out of 10 times. The graphics are just soooo SICK too, I love the fighter jet inspired design! I don't think I've ridden my Premier since I got this Raptor to demo. I love the Raptor and so should you!


I love the Raptor, but wish it came in t 157. I have never ridden anything longer than a 157. Have been riding a Premier for 2 years and love it. Demoed the Raptor on two occasions last winter and the 159 seemed just a bit too long. REALLY don't want with a banana or pickle, but am worried that the 159 is going to be too long especially in trees. I am 5'10" weigh 170lbs. Any suggestions?


----------



## Milo303

Michael J said:


> am worried that the 159 is going to be too long especially in trees. I am 5'10" weigh 170lbs. Any suggestions?


Get used to it.... You will adjust and it will be just fine


----------



## jeri534

Michael J said:


> I love the Raptor, but wish it came in t 157. I have never ridden anything longer than a 157. Have been riding a Premier for 2 years and love it. Demoed the Raptor on two occasions last winter and the 159 seemed just a bit too long. REALLY don't want with a banana or pickle, but am worried that the 159 is going to be too long especially in trees. I am 5'10" weigh 170lbs. Any suggestions?


You really think .78 inches will make a big deal?

This is a hard charging freeride board, you'll be fine with the longer board.


----------



## ontario

*In Ontario?*

Bluetroll, am I mistaken, or are you, like me, in Ontario?

Dare I ask where you are finding NS in Ontario?

I have a Titan from 3 seasons back, having graduated from a Premier, and am very interested to hear more about R/C, since that's the only option at NS these days, thanks for the insightful review.


----------



## SJ10

*Raptor X Review*

Wanted to add my review, mainly for search purposes. 

Board: Raptor X 169
Bindings: old skool Bent Metal BMX
Size: 6'1" ~225lbs

After riding a Titan TX 169 for the last 3 years I wanted to try something new. The Titan is my gold standard for a freeride board so my comparison will largely be made to it. My impressions so far (~10 days riding)...

General: A very intuitive and easy board to ride. Having been on an RC Revolver for a season the adjustment to RC was minimal. Softer and more forgiving than the Titan but firm torsionally. Overall the most versatile freeride board I've been on in 20 seasons of riding.

Turing/Carving: Edge to edge the board is quick and responsive much like the Titan. The wide NS boards I've had seem to turn quicker than wides I've ridden in the past from other vendors. The Titan whips around a little quicker but the 169 X doesn't feel too long in the trees.

Soft boot carving is something that a freeride board has to do well for me. The X carves really well overall with few exceptions. The X seems to carve almost as deep as the Titan but feels best when I open up the turn down the hill (think GS carve). The Titan carves better across the hill and I can lay out just a little better. The X is very transparent when carving where as the TX isn't quite as smooth. The X is faster through and out of a carve while the TX powers/snaps out of a carve more aggressively. 

Overall the TX is deeper and more powerful where as the X is faster and smoother. I actually prefer carving across the hill on TX. The X isn't bad, in fact it's pretty darn good, but a RC board just can't match a stiff cambered board in the carving dept. I've grown to really admire the tri-radial sidecut of the TX, and prefer it over any single or multi-radius boards I've tried. However, the X is one of the best if not the best reverse cambered/camber hybrid carving boards on the market.

Stability: The stability of the X is very good. Straight line speed is exceptional and is equal to or slightly faster than the TX (according to my GPS). I've yet to feel uncomfortable at speed on the X. The TX feels slightly more stable though. RC boards feel faster to me than standard boards. I'm not sure if there's fewer contact points, more air being pulled under the board, etc... 

The X has good stability through chop and skied powder if I can keep the board pointed down hill. When things get really chopped and mogul the RC starts to work against me. The board gets knocked off line easier and I find it harder stay centered and carve the ruts/bumps. The steeper the run the more pronounced the problem. Things get too loose and inconsistent for my liking in these conditions and I find I'd rather be on the TX. This is probably the biggest drawback to any reverse camber tech in my opinion. 

Pow: I ride a centered stance in the pow and have no issues with leg burn. The X is as good if not better than most dedicated pow boards I've tried. The X is also suprisingly fast in the soft stuff.

Jumping: Probably the best jumping freeride board I've owned. Much easier to load up and pop than the Titan. Very intuitive on take off and landing, and light in the air and easy to control. On an interesting side note the board planes out very quickly in pow. Landing drops or jumps in the pow seems to be more like landing a wake board...very little sink/instant plane. 

Other: Although quality is typical NS, this board seems to be more susceptible to base scratches and dents than other boards. I'm not sure if it's the reverse cambered section, less core material, or softer base or core. I have to be a little more aware of snow conditions before I charge. The Titan seems to be more bomb proof in that regard. 

In all this is a great choice for someone looking for versatility in a freeride board. There are certain situations where I still prefer the TX although the Raptor is likely a better all around/ all mountain board. I like the improved powder riding and light weight design but I find I like the RC tech more on the Revolver, and in general find it to be more applicable on a freestyle or all mountain board. The RC tech is the best of the hybrid designs in my opinion but I still think a solid cambered board like the Titan is hard to beat. At this point I'm not sure could choose between the two if I had to.


----------

